# Family found Update 3. 6/26/21



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 7, 2021)

70 years ago my fathers older sister ran away from home (Chicago area) no one knew where she had gone. Some thought she had gone to Mexico as that's where her parents my grand parents came from. 
Through the magic of DNA tracing my side of the family has been contacted by one of our newly found first cousins. My Aunt is 91 and in good health living in South eastern Wisconsin. My father past away a year ago my grand parents have been gone for many years. I had 10 first cousins 7 are still living, we will be trading pictures and getting to know them.


----------



## Jim (Mar 8, 2021)

That is great news! Love hearing stories like this.

Jim


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 8, 2021)

It's crazy how close she was.
For what ever was her reason for not getting in contact, her family is not telling her they found us. We will respect their wishes.
She went so far as to tell her family that she was of a different nationality and was from New Orleans.
I have 2 first cousins from my mothers side of the family.


----------



## Crazyboat (Mar 9, 2021)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> It's crazy how close she was.
> For what ever was her reason for not getting in contact, her family is not telling her they found us. We will respect their wishes.
> She went so far as to tell her family that she was of a different nationality and was from New Orleans.
> I have 2 first cousins from my mothers side of the family.



I'd sure as shit want to know the why of it, but glad you made the connection.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 10, 2021)

The families are piecing the story together.
Both sets of my grandparents were family friends. My mother remembers my aunt baby sitter her. At that time my mother and father really didn't have much to do with each other, that would change after my dad got back from Korea. Side note my dad was drafted but broke his leg near the end of basic training. When his unit shipped out for Korea he was in the hospital. That's when the Army figured out he worked for the Teletype corporation. The Army ended up sending my dad to Hawaii to repair teletype machines. Tough place to serve your country.
My aunt was around 21 and in college when she disappeared. The police wouldn't do much to find her because she was old enough to do as she pleased. Turns out she became pregnant and took off to marry her boy friend.
Unfortunately she miscarried / still birth no one is sure. My Aunt and Uncle moved to the Milwaukee area and had 10 more children and she never got back in touch with her family. I don't know if my uncle was in touch with his family. My uncle has past away.
Through DNA my aunts family found one of my dads cousins in Mexico and they told them where to find my family.


----------



## Crazyboat (Mar 12, 2021)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> The families are piecing the story together.
> Both sets of my grandparents were family friends. My mother remembers my aunt baby sitter her. At that time my mother and father really didn't have much to do with each other, that would change after my dad got back from Korea. Side note my dad was drafted but broke his leg near the end of basic training. When his unit shipped out for Korea he was in the hospital. That's when the Army figured out he worked for the Teletype corporation. The Army ended up sending my dad to Hawaii to repair teletype machines. Tough place to serve your country.
> My aunt was around 21 and in college when she disappeared. The police wouldn't do much to find her because she was old enough to do as she pleased. Turns out she became pregnant and took off to marry her boy friend.
> Unfortunately she miscarried / still birth no one is sure. My Aunt and Uncle moved to the Milwaukee area and had 10 more children and she never got back in touch with her family. I don't know if my uncle was in touch with his family. My uncle has past away.
> Through DNA my aunts family found one of my dads cousins in Mexico and they told them where to find my family.



Thanks for the update, I always enjoy reading stories like this, it helps to know there's others out there. My mom's older half brother left home when she was 10. No one in the family knew why, years later she found him in California, she wrote a letter and his wife responded to never write him again.

My mom was deeply hurt because being 10 she looked up to her older brother and missed him. She never made contact again. Sometimes you just can't figure family out.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 25, 2021)

I just finished what was to be a 1 hour zoom meeting with my new family, it went for 3 hours. 
It was great talking to and seeing them. I learned so much about my Aunt's life. No one on either side can fathom why she did what she did. Fortunately my mother is still alive, she had so much to tell them about their mothers early life. Along with the research they have done since learning their mothers real name, her parents and her brother my dads name.
They have traced my Grandfathers family back to the 1500's in Spain and my grandmothers family several generation in Mexico.
There are a few family members on both sides that are not interested in getting to know our new extended family. The people I met are very nice and we are planning a few more zoom meetings and this summer a family get together.


----------



## Nicholasbe (May 4, 2021)

I found my father the same way you did after I was abandoned and sent an offer that as a baby. He was sorry and asked for forgiveness time after time, but I promised myself never to treat my kids this way. Even after being divorced, I still take care of their well-being and future. That being said, we had a very rough time getting a divorce with my wife, and she still Complains about the monthly fees that I'm paying, so I referred her to a side that shows you how to calculate your child support fees. It's better to be prepared instead of ending up in a court fighting over this.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 26, 2021)

On July 10th my family is heading 2.5 hours north into Wisconsin to meet our new family.


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 26, 2021)

What an incredible story. I wish you all of the best for the face-to-face reunion. 

Take care.


----------



## Jim (Jun 27, 2021)

Best of luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 27, 2021)

Thank you.
They have family coming from Boston, Florida and one from out west.


----------

